# Got any good knock knock jokes for a 3.5 year old?



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

My daughter has really gotten into knock knock jokes lately. She doesn't really get the whole pun part of them, so the ones she makes up are pretty hysterical for that reason







.

Anyway, she wants me to tell her some, but I can't really remember any good ones. Do you have any that you'd like to share?

TIA


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

My son's favorite is really corny.

Knock, knock

Who's there?

A little kid who can't reach the doorbell!

Then he laughs like a maniac.


----------



## infraread (Jun 3, 2003)

Knock Knock.

Who's there?

Interrupting Pirate!

Interrup----

AAARRRRRGH!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Knock knock

Who's there?

Interrupting cow

Interrupting co...

MOO! (you have to interrupt their response)


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Bwahahahahaa! We posted at the same time with the same joke!


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Umm.... all the ones my 4 year old tell have "poop" as the punchline







.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Lola (her name)
Lola who?
Lola Raspberry Potty-Bum

Yeah, that one never gets old.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

It might be too long, but this is my 4 year old's favorite:

Knock knock
Who's there?
Banana
Banana who?

Knock knock
Who's there?
Banana
Banana who?

Knock knock
Who's there?
Banana
Banana who?

Knock knock
Who's there?
Orange
Orange who?
Orange you glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

My 3.5yo daughter's favorite is

knock, knock
who's there?
boo
boo who?
why are you crying?


----------



## avalonfaith (Dec 29, 2005)

: thank you for this! My 3.5 year old is also into knock-knock jokes and I only know a couple. he, however likes to make up his own...such as "knock-knock. who's there? MEEEEE!!!!!! me who? MEEEE OVER GREEEN!"







yeah, makes no sense but the kiddo gets a kick out of it.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexsam* 
Umm.... all the ones my 4 year old tell have "poop" as the punchline







.

We're cool with poop jokes. Bring 'em on!

Here are a few more that I found last night:

Knock Knock!
Who's there?
Olive.
Olive who?
Olive you!

Knock Knock!
Who's there?
Who.
Who who?
Is there an owl in here?

Knock Knock!
Who's there?
Lettuce.
Lettuce, who?
Lettuce in and you will find out!

Knock Knock!
Who's there?
Ya.
Ya who?
What are you getting so excited about?

Knock Knock!
Who's there?
Butter.
Butter who?
Butter let me in!

Knock Knock!
Who's there?
Ketchup.
Ketchup who?
Ketchup to me and I will tell you.








:

Anyway, thanks for the replies so far. Keep them coming!


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

My 3.5 yo loves knock knock jokes too! His favorites are the boo who one and the who who one already posted, and here's one more:

Knock knock!
Who's there?
Atch.
Atch who?
Bless you!

Thanks for this thread, I can't wait for him to wake up now so I can tell him some new ones!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazajo* 
Thanks for this thread, I can't wait for him to wake up now so I can tell him some new ones!









:

This must be a 3.5 yo thing because DS has been off the hook with his knock-knock jokes and "why did the _____ cross the road?" He's going to love these!


----------



## mbbinsc (May 8, 2008)

When my DD is coming down a slide we do:

knock knock
who's there
Luke
Luke who
Luke out below

Works best on tunnel slides!


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

Not a knock knock joke but my younger sisters favorite joke at that age.
How do you catch a squirrel?
Climb up a tree and act like a nut!


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

Oh boy - my girls LOVE knock knock jokes right now.

Knock knock.
Who's There?
Ach.
Ach Who?
Bless You!

Knock Knock.
Who's there?
Boo.
Boo who?
Why are you crying?

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Who.
Who who?
Did you just hear an owl.

And a slightly off collar one that my BIL told my girls and now they so nicely repeat EVERY day:
What do you if you get eaten by an elephant?
Run around until you get pooped!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

: thanks for this! I really need to copy and paste since we are very into knock knock jokes. Of course I have a 3 yr old and 7 yr old.

knock knock
whose there?
Cargo
Cargo who?
Car go beep beep beep...

thats dd2's favorite right now. I just read all the other ones to dd1 over breakfast and she loves them all!


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuttiebearmom* 
Oh boy - my girls LOVE knock knock jokes right now.

Knock knock.
Who's There?
Ach.
Ach Who?
Bless You!

Knock Knock.
Who's there?
Boo.
Boo who?
Why are you crying?

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Who.
Who who?
Did you just hear an owl.


Those are exactly our favorites!!


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexsam* 
Umm.... all the ones my 4 year old tell have "poop" as the punchline







.


pretty much the same here, the only joke DS has ever told me is

knock knock
who's there?
Mickey mouse's underwear!

He thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

At 3 dd and her friend's favorite was:

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Cows Say
Cows say who?
NO silly- Cows say Moo!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
At 3 dd and her friend's favorite was:

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Cows Say
Cows say who?
NO silly- Cows say Moo!

Ha! I'm so telling that to my son when he gets home from school -- he'll love it!









All his other favorites have already been mentioned. The ones he makes up himself crack me up -- they usually meander along something like this:

Knock Knock.

Who's there?

A car.

A car who?

Could you imagine if a car drove down the road and went upside down and it's wheels flew out and it turned into a plane and it landed in a mud puddle? Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh, I almost forgot -- this is DS's new favorite joke (not a knock-knock joke though):

What kind of cow do you sit on in the living room?

A couch!


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

DD (3.5) LOVES knock knocks! I just told her the atch who one and she's still laughing









Here are our favs:

Knock, knock
Who's there?
Panther.
Panther who?
Panther no panths, I'm going outside! (pants or no pants)....A 4 year old I taught made that one up.

Knock, Knock.
Who's there?
Lettuce.
Lettuce who?
Let us in, it's cold out here!

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Dwayne.
Dwayne who?
Dwayne the bathtub, I'm dwoning! (drowing).


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infraread* 
Knock Knock.

Who's there?

Interrupting Pirate!

Interrup----

AAARRRRRGH!









:

lol


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

My 6-yo SD has, unfortunately, discovered the "mop" line of knock-knock jokes...

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Wipe mop.
Wipe mop who?
EEEEW.

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Smell mop.
Smell mop who?
EEEEW.

(Touch mop, mop mop, shovel mop, clean mop...you get the picture.)


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Every night for a long, long time!

Knock Knock
Who's there.
Bed.
Bed who
Bedder go to sleep.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm no help. My 4 year old LOVES knock-knock jokes, but hers are all centered around bathroom humor and underwear.

knock knock
who's there
soup
soup who
soup in your UNDERWEAR

or

knock knock
who's there
sing
sing who
sing while you TOOT

and sometimes we combine the two themes:

knock knock
who's there
underwear
underwear who
poopies in your underwear










Probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
knock knock
who's there
sing
sing who
sing while you TOOT

Is it bad that this was the biggest laugh of my week?







:


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

: My almost 5 year old has developed an obsession with these, too (and he, too, doesn't get the whole idea that the punchline should be a pun







)

Great thread. He's gonna love these.


----------



## infraread (Jun 3, 2003)

Lol Betsy, I didn't even notice, but that was pretty neat









I love this thread, my ODS is 7 and he's a joke nut. I'll have to show him all of these, there are a few here that he'll get such a kick out of!


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

haha...I love all these...dd and I have a few new ones to learn...
thus far she has a twist on one listed here...
knock knock
_who's there?_
boo
_boo who_
oh don't cry it's just a joke!

and the orange banana one but she can't seem to get it straight.

Then we have a whole series that she made up of nut jokes...
What's a nut that lives in the forest?
_A pine nut_

What's a nut that lives on the wall?
_A walnut_

What's a nut that lives in your toilet?
_a peanut!_








:


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northcountrymamma* 
haha...I love all these...dd and I have a few new ones to learn...
thus far she has a twist on one listed here...
knock knock
_who's there?_
boo
_boo who_
oh don't cry it's just a joke!

and the orange banana one but she can't seem to get it straight.

Then we have a whole series that she made up of nut jokes...
What's a nut that lives in the forest?
_A pine nut_

What's a nut that lives on the wall?
_A walnut_

What's a nut that lives in your toilet?
_a peanut!_








:


umm, that's from a VERY off colored joke. What's a nut that lives on a beach. A beach nut. Ends with What's a nut that lives on your chin? A b-j. One of my most tacky, and most loved!

On-topic - this is a bummer. We don't have knock-knock jokes. DS and DD are into anything with the word poop and pee, like "you are an old poopy sausage" hahaha.


----------



## texmama (Jun 4, 2005)

My 5yo loves:

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Little Old Lady
Little Old Lady who?
I didn't know you could yodel!

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Gorilla.
Gorilla who?
Gorilla cheese sandwich, I'm hungry!

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Police.
Police who?
Police pass me the carrots
or
Police hand me a kleenex, etc......


----------

